# Escambia Bass fishing



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

Went out to Escambia today and launched around 1200 hrs and fished until dark. The wind was out of the north and it pushed the tide out very quickly. The water level was very low, lower than I have seen it in a long time. The average water temp was about 75 degrees. I ended up catching about 23 bass and 3 google eye. I caught them on a crank bait and worm. Out of the 23 bass I had 7 keepers. The best five weighed between 9 and 10 pounds. The larger bass were caught on a worm. I caught a lot of small bass any where from 4 inches up to 11 inches. The better bite took place between 5:45pm and dark. I took several pics of the better fish. The first bass was about 2.75 lbs, second bass about 2 lbs, and the thrid about 3 lbs.

"Nothing makes a fish bigger than almost being caught."​


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice fish, bro. You are getting me anxious for sunday! Were you fishing Whites again?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Great catches. What color baits did you use? 

KsB


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice catch. I went to Lake Jackson in Florala yesterday and came away empty handed. Id landed 2 that were around 8 or 10 inches and hung one that went about 4 lb but played with him in the water too long and he got off. I figured that north wind was what was hurting me the most, I generally come out of there with several decent bass and a livewell full of goggle-eye.

Ive seen several remarks about Whites. Where is that? Ive checked sat pictures and only found 3 or 4 possible boat ramps between Quintette Rd and Hwy 90 but since I have only fished from Quintette Rd twice I know nothing about where the ramps are. I dont mind going that far occasionally but its more than an hour boat haul and would like to find somewhere a little closer.


----------



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

I fished up Whites and most of the fish came off the creeks running into White's. I used a Spring Craw Crank Bait, White Trick Worm, and a June Bug Ultra Vibe Worm or U-vibe, by Zoom. I fished the U-vibe weightless. I did catch several on a Jiggy head with a watermelon seed lizard, I caught the 2 lb on it. Most came in the shaded side of the bank. As clear as the water is and as brite as the sun has been, the best bite was the last hour of the day. I caught at least 10 of them during this time. I put in at the Swamp house and went north. Whites is the first major river that runs into Escambia directly across from the power plant. The mouth of Whites is on the right side (east side of river) as you are running north on Escambia about 2-3 miles north of Hwy 90. White's does reconnect with Escambia about 10 miles north. If you put in at Quintette and go south, White's will be about 6-7 mile south and will splite of to the left. Escambia River goes to the right.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats...Where are this pics of the best five 9 to 10 lbs? I want to see these bigggg dadddys.


----------



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

Only took these 3 pics. The other keepers were around 1-1.25 lbs.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Pinksnapper When he says 9 to 10lbs he means the largest 5 weights added together. Combined weight of the 5 largest fish. 9 to 10 lbs is pretty good for escambia.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks JHenry, I may run up that way one day next week. Ive been wanting to get into Escambia and learn it, these rivers (Shoal and Yellow) around the house a getting too shallow even for m little boat. Ive been going to Choctawhatchee more and more but Ive been wanting to get into Escambia for a long time. Now I finally have the time and the oldest is back in school so I dont have to worry about listening to complaining about the fish not biting or pestering about how long Im taking fishing a particular area. Id almost forgot just how relaxing fishing alone could be LOL.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

SLICK75 said:


> Thanks JHenry, I may run up that way one day next week. Ive been wanting to get into Escambia and learn it, these rivers (Shoal and Yellow) around the house a getting too shallow even for m little boat. Ive been going to Choctawhatchee more and more but Ive been wanting to get into Escambia for a long time. Now I finally have the time and the oldest is back in school so I dont have to worry about listening to complaining about the fish not biting or pestering about how long Im taking fishing a particular area. Id almost forgot just how relaxing fishing alone could be LOL.


It's even a bonus when the fish are biting!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

tightlines said:


> Pinksnapper When he says 9 to 10lbs he means the largest 5 weights added together. Combined weight of the 5 largest fish. 9 to 10 lbs is pretty good for escambia.


No shit, my bad i read it wrong, I thought he said he caught 5 fish in the 9 to 10lb range. Hell of a day especially for around here river fishing.


----------

